# Staghorn Algae I will kill thee!!



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

While you probably cannot overdose Excel without risk to your shrimp and/or Vallisneria, you can probably try spot dosing the Crinum with normal doses of Excel instead. Turn off your filter and let things settle for about 10 minutes, and then spot treat the Excel onto the Crinum using a syringe. Let it work for about 10 minutes, and then turn your filter back on.


----------



## tuvix72 (Dec 16, 2003)

What did you try to raise as far as ferts go? What's your NO3 level?

I ask because as I'm sure you have read elsewhere, raising NO3 often makes easy task of ridding a tank of staghorn (the thick, clearish looking stuff). Shame it's not looking as easy in your case... New tank?

As far as Excel goes, I've had pretty good results ridding algae using the standard dose, it just takes longer... might be an option, specially if the tank is small, wouldn't cost much to dose Excel for a month or so... Not sure how effective it is on staghorn though, I have been lucky to date just raising NO3 to eliminate staghorn.

Hope you solve it!
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You might want to give Hydrogen Peroxide a shot. It zapped my staghorn pretty well.

http://www.socalaquascapers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4511&highlight=h2o2


----------



## tuvix72 (Dec 16, 2003)

I was thinking of suggesting H2O2 myself but I haven't tried it with your particular plants or any shrimp in the tank so I hesitated... Might be worth a try if 15-20ppm of nitrates don't help, perhaps remove the shrimp if possible during treatment, H2O2 has a very short life in the tank so it wouldn't be a long isolation. Most rooted plants do well with H2O2, the ones that I killed with higher doses all grew back as the root structure was protected from the H2O2. Floating plants on the other hand pretty much got wiped out at high levels...

Cheers,
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

tuvix72 said:


> I was thinking of suggesting H2O2 myself but I haven't tried it with your particular plants or any shrimp in the tank so I hesitated... Might be worth a try if 15-20ppm of nitrates don't help, perhaps remove the shrimp if possible during treatment, H2O2 has a very short life in the tank so it wouldn't be a long isolation. Most rooted plants do well with H2O2, the ones that I killed with higher doses all grew back as the root structure was protected from the H2O2. Floating plants on the other hand pretty much got wiped out at high levels...
> 
> Cheers,
> Giancarlo Podio


I dosed mine with shrimp and nerites in the tank with no problems/losses.


----------



## gpodio (Mar 16, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> I dosed mine with shrimp and nerites in the tank with no problems/losses.


May I ask what concentration you used?

These are my tests from a while back:
http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp

Cheers,
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## gpodio (Mar 16, 2010)

Am I getting my accounts mixed up? Sorry guys! ...at least I found my old account


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

gpodio said:


> May I ask what concentration you used?
> 
> These are my tests from a while back:
> http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp
> ...


it's in the thread I posted.

I was doing a very conservative 1ml per gallon spot treat with a dental irrigator (it's like a little syringe).


----------



## gpodio (Mar 16, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> it's in the thread I posted.
> 
> I was doing a very conservative 1ml per gallon spot treat with a dental irrigator (it's like a little syringe).


Thanks, spot treatment is indeed very effective.

Giancarlo


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

can you dose h202 directly into the water column as an effective staghorn algae treatment?


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

i have the same on my crinum. they are mostly on the ends of the leaves,which are very long. i think I will just take those parts out and do a peroxide dip. 
whats been working for you. 
Mike


----------

